# Pedal Tractors



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Big money for some models. AgWeb.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/blog/machinery-pete/collector-pedal-tractors-bring-big-money-at-auction/


----------



## Farmineer95 (Aug 11, 2014)

I've head of 3 different styles of John Deere A (I think it was A). Depending on version can bring over 5k. Unreal what the rarity does to the value.


----------



## thendrix (May 14, 2015)

I like the crawlers the best


----------

